# Vektorgrafik erstellen?



## holyhannes (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Wie mache ich im Photoshop aus einem einfachen schwarz/weiss Symbol eine Vektorgrafik?


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Juli 2003)

Export -> eps

Naja.. für Vektorgrafiken sollte man aber lieber Illustrator & Co. verwenden ...


----------



## ArcaDe (17. Juli 2003)

auswahl als pfad speichern (aud pfad karte) .. dann namen geben da sonst vorkommt das alles weg ist.
da musst du wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen korrigieren .. dann kannst du es gross klein machen wie du willst ..


----------



## nanda (17. Juli 2003)

Pfad Karte? Du meinst Pfad-Palette.

Kleinlich? Nee. Es soll nur jeder finden. 

Aber anonsten hat er recht. Lieber ein mal mehr Speichern, da ein aktiver Pfad schnell unbeabsichtigt gelöscht werden kann.


----------



## ArcaDe (17. Juli 2003)

hast ja recht .. bin bisschen aus der übung durch die englischen foren 8)
gruß auch 8)


----------



## nanda (17. Juli 2003)

Englische Foren? Deiner Signatur nach zu urteilen ist garantiert auch Eyeball-Design dabei.


----------



## ArcaDe (18. Juli 2003)

genau 8)


----------

